# Quality Working Line Airedales



## Larry Foote (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there anyone who still breeds the old school type Airedale from the 60s who had the sound temperament and were totally fearless? If so.. are they here in the USA or is it necessary to travel overseas to find one? I ask because we are seeking an Airedale for a guard/watch dog for my wife when I travel which is quite often. We first considered a GSD, but they shed too much and she does not like Mals, Rotts, Dobies or Pits. I had an Airedale as a kid and he was as rough and tough as they come... totally fearless and he came in the house with no shedding problems at all. He rarely barked and would flat stare you down if he did not know or like you. Hopefully Airedales like him are still around. Appreciate any info you can send my way!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

just curious, do you want a watch dog, or a guard dog?


to most people there is a pretty clear distinction between the two.


----------



## Larry Foote (Feb 22, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> just curious, do you want a watch dog, or a guard dog? to most people there is a pretty clear distinction between the two.


Excellent question. I would much prefer the Airedale puppy we chose to turn out having a "guard dog" mentality and be willing to fiercely protect my wife if necessary. However, my guess is most Airedales are probably going to turn out being a excellent "watch dog" thoroughly willing to warn their pack that a bad guy has arrived and foiling his attempt to go undetected... which would be plenty fine for us because in most cases this is more than enough to get the bad guy to move on down the road to the next house. However, if it turns out the bad guy is a full blown psychopath and is willing to still come n the house with the dog barking loudly... then in that extreme case my wife knows how to use her 9mm pistol quite well. So all she truly needs is a watch dog... not a guard dog... but a watch/guard dog would be ideal. Thanks for your question!


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Your two working Airedale contacts on here are Ed Weiss, and Stew Tardif. 

Both can help you with import lines that have work potential.


----------



## Larry Foote (Feb 22, 2010)

Tim Connell said:


> Your two working Airedale contacts on here are Ed Weiss, and Stew Tardif.
> 
> Both can help you with import lines that have work potential.


Thank you for the info... i will definitely followup!


----------

